# African Pygmy Hedgehogs



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Been a long time member of the forums but am a lizard keeper at the moment. I have been looking into the possibility of going for an APH, at the moment im on the "planning" stage so this is basically researching, looking at acceptable set ups etc before going ahead and obtaining one of these wonderful mammals.

My question is, how often doe these become available? Ideally i would like a Hoglet so i can see it grow over time. I have had a look at some of the breeders sites that are on Pygmy Hog UK forums, but it appears that they are quite "rare"

Im not planning on getting one for a couple of months as i will be moving soon and want to get everything set up first.

Cheers.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Always seems to be a few for sale, just keep your eyes open!

Dave.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

They are quite easy to get hold of, but I would definatly recommend going to a reputable breeder. That way you get a hoglet who has been regularly handled, is UKAPHR registered with a good amount of lineage (not essential unless you are going to breed but I like being able to see my hogs background)

I got my hog from Pricklepigs hedgehogs in Warwickshire but there are alot of very good breeders on pygmy hogs. It just depends how far you are willing to travel.

Email a few local breeders and ask to be put on waiting lists, you will need to fill out a questionaire but anything you don't know the breeder will help you with


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Just looking at Pricklepigs hedgehogs now.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

hi i am based in grantham and have 13 hogs. If you want to come and see what they are like in the flesh before buying one you would be more than welcome to come and see mine.


----------



## old man ham (May 16, 2010)

I thought they were rare until looking round, turns out the local pet shop and reptile shop sells them.
However you can bet the only fuss they get is being woken up during the day for someone who just wants to see what they look like:bash:.
No evening cuddles or a run round the lounge like the young lady i got mine from gave hers.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

To be honest I would get one from a breeder rather than a pet shop. A lot of the pet shop hogs come from the same supplier know for suppling hogs with all sorts of nasties!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I would treat getting a hog like you treat getting a dog. 

See them in the home, check they are living in the house and well handled/socialised, speak at length to the breeders, and worry if they don't have many many questions for you, ideally try to find people that have recommendations from people already owning their hog. Also I would think twice if they have the whole litter for sale without any reserved before they breed, but that's probably just me, I strongly disagree with breeding the supply before you have *any* of the demand.

They have periods of learning similar a puppy, and one brought from a store would be unlikely to get handled at the critical times, in a home where they are handled from as early as is safe every day ideally building upto an hour a day handling is going to make the best pet, and is worth paying the top prices for (ie £150, not like my local garden centre charging £235 for a certain mass breeders hogs)

In short I recommend don't buy from a pet stop, don't buy from a pet shop and don't buy from a pet shop.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I am not buying from a shop - but if i did, it would be my local exotic shop where ALL animals are handled daily at diferent intervals. I went in today and there was a fammily of meerkats being handled in 1 section of the shop, lizards in the other, snakes in the back room and the rest of the mammals/birds in the Aviary at the bottom of the "garden".

I have passed Pricklepigs "questions" i was given a questionaire and they have been kind enough to add me to their waiting list, all hoggies are UKAPH registered and have been recomended by Pinkchi.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Im sure it will be a great pet, one you only get out of what you put in. I love my boy a great deal and can't wait to get another, hopefully the end of this year.


----------



## huffinghogs (Aug 20, 2014)

i breed hedgehogs


----------



## maxxoo77 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi, Welcome to this Forum Site Here u can find lots of members Related to ur problem , 
I suggested u for this question you have to ask to the experts , i dont know about this problem
 Top Ten classified websites


----------



## LIZARDOFOZ101 (Jan 26, 2015)

They are on Craigslist every once and awhile. But I live in America


----------

